# TsG Classic



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

tom....that is awesome....this is exactly why i love this forum.....much needed info!!! great work amigo!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

tom. did you sand or strip off the old blue paint before you did the primer coat?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

litlblusrn4bigred, 
She came as show in pics 1 and 2. All I needed was to do a final sanding before the primer.

BTW I did 4 primer coats + 4 top coat + 2 clear coats


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

got to play those numbers today


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

lookin GREAT Tom! think she'll be ready for the rally?



L.R.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> lookin GREAT Tom!   think she'll be ready for the rally?



Depends on how mad Captnron gets about not having his JackPlate


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL I'll leave that one alone! HAHAHAHA ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Shaved nose










Cutout the front seat for bait well.










Bait well 18 x 12 x 9










I will have three hatches in the front deck. The first will be Batteries, the second general storage, and the third is for the bait well.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom,
Looks great so far, can't wait to see the final pics.
Weedy


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

18x12x9 is a good size for bait, but a 27" redfish will not do so hot in there~ just fyi!~




L.R.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> 18x12x9 is a good size for bait, but a 27" redfish will not do so hot in there~   just fyi!~
> L.R.



You think it will fit in a 30x16x12 release well?


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

> > lookin GREAT Tom!   think she'll be ready for the rally?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how mad Captnron gets about not having his JackPlate


im waiting for mine too  where is it by the way? you know it has not been 6 weeks yet but, I want it now....ppppppppppleas? 

jk Tom.....I cant wait to get it on the classic. I am really thinking of selling my 15 to get a 25 for a little extra power. by the way, Tom, excellent work my friend!! Cant wait to see the finished product on that classic of yours.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

or is it 8 weeks [smiley=1-sobbing.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Prototyping done. I still need to do some final fab work, so here a sneak peek of what she going to look like.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

The best I can do for a side view is the float test. I needed to see what a 7 inch Jack plate would do to weight distribution. Johnson 25 with ele and pull start on 7" Jack Plate on the stern, 78 pound battery and 3 gals of water in bow.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I want your motor! ;D






L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I want a ride


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

I want your Jack Plate.

Anybody else want anything? - we're part'n her out. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

i got everything i need for now....wait, no, i think i need a bucket, dont have one of those.....i know where you are.  i live 5 minutes from that lake.  i have caught a 10 pounder outta that lake once.  i dont fish much there anymore.  lake baldwin is a better lake, 10hp lake though, big bass there thoush, yep ;D.  classic looks good.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I could use that set of flip flops on the dock.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I guess everyone got what they asked for......now TomC....I want to take your blue boat and a poling platform and now u are back to square one!..........Lol.


----------



## Seek_Hunt386 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice ride Tom!!! Hard work shows in the quality!! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I want your business! that was my invention!Well, not really. But, when I was 18 I worked in a hardware store and we had a *custom*er named *Jack* with a *plate* in his head. With todays lawyers I'm sure we can tie it all in and make a case so watch out![smiley=evil.gif] Seriously,;DI don't understand what the purpose of the plate is exactly. Is it so you can use a longer than 15" shaft motor on your boat? If so I just screwed up and sold a perfect 9.9 Yahmmy long shaft for no reason.[smiley=doh1.gif] I do want your tenacity though.


> I want your Jack Plate.
> 
> Anybody else want anything? - we're part'n her out. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

jackplate is for better performance, more speed, and going shallow. as far as long or short shaft, it depends on what kind of boat you are running. if it is made for long shaft then use long shaft with a jackplate. its mainly for guys who go in less than a foot of water. im sure others will chime in about jack plates.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking good. The video turned out great. Lori looks very comfortable riding in the middle.


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks awesome Tom!!! What kind of speed ya getting out of her???


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

> Looking good. The video turned out great. Lori looks very comfortable riding in the middle.


Where's yours??........LOl and your wife??


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Garry I was testing to see if we had the overheating fix so I wasn't worry about speed. This was my last chance to test and still have time to get it repaired before the Rally. We did check one time but had full tabs and motor trim way back. We were going 25, but with the motor trim and no tabs I hope to be getting 28. not bat for a 16 year old motor that wasn't runing when I got it.




whitesnook [smiley=no_derail.png]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

lookin good tom.


----------

